# Early June trip to upper keys versus Marco island area



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Upper keys would be my choice. You could have water quality issues in Marco at that time of the year


----------



## mmthunt (Aug 11, 2018)

A good choice would be to stay in Florida City or Homestead, You would be about equidistant from a launch site in Key Largo and Flamingo. From Flamingo you can access the Everglades or upper Florida Bay. Good ramps in Flamingo either side and many places to launch in Upper Keys.


----------



## Cam (Apr 5, 2017)

Goodland or Everglades City would be my choice if a beach isn't important. The 10k Islands is an exceptional place to fish.


----------



## BA (Nov 22, 2014)

Thanks for all of the replies. I’m leaning toward EC.

I live in the bayous of southern Louisiana— I keep reading about how bad the summer mosquitoes are in the glades. We have lots of mosquitoes and no-see-ums, but I’m trying to gauge how bad it really gets. I generally fish in long pants, long sleeves, buff, glasses and hat — I’m thinking it should be similar to home.


----------



## Chopsflyfishes (Aug 26, 2018)

The beach conditions for marco in June are some of the best anywhere. Tarpon early and late, but snook, reds, and others all during the day and night.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I fish out of EC in June - and the only places where bugs are a pain is on land (count on no-see-ums at dawn and dusk) as well as skeeters all night long... Once you get out on the water - the only places with bugs are the shorelines. If the wind is blowing from you to the shoreline - you'll have mosquitoes. If the breeze is blowing from the trees to you - you'll be bug free... Stay away from the bushes and you'll hardly encounter a mosquito all day long.... 

No, June is not a time to go back up inside... All the fish are around the outside islands then anyway....

Hope this helps.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

BA said:


> I keep reading about how bad the summer mosquitoes are in the glades. We have lots of mosquitoes and no-see-ums, but I’m trying to gauge how bad it really gets.


Noone gets mosquitoes worse than the Glades. 

Only thing I've ever seen that was close was in Alaska...and that was because the mosquitoes were the huge variety that lived off moose and bear blood....


----------

